# Dark Elf Repeater Crossbowmen



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Are they at all a viable choice for a small points army? I realize they're armor piercing, which is great, but I also realize that a small points match might not be a great home for a group of medium range archers.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes. A block of 10 at low levels is always a good choice. Nice on the Flank or good at overseeing the centre from a hill.

I run 2-3 at 2k points. They are good at watching the gaps between Spearmen units should enemies break through.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Always a solid choice... who doesn't like a unit that can pump out 20 shots turn after turn and who aren't particularly weak in combat.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

The kit came with 16...would it be smart to use all 16 or should 6 carry over into a spearmen group?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

2 Boxes of Warriors give you 30 Crossbowmen (2 left over). 3 x 10 is all you'll need till post 2.5k points in my eyes.

Gives you a good starting point for an army.

But in answer to your question, 10 is enough. The extra models can go to a spearmen Tarpit.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Orochi said:


> 2 Boxes of Warriors give you 30 Crossbowmen (2 left over). 3 x 10 is all you'll need till post 2.5k points in my eyes.
> 
> Gives you a good starting point for an army.
> 
> But in answer to your question, 10 is enough. The extra models can go to a spearmen Tarpit.


What would be a decent list at 1k? Also on a side note, are shields necessary on Crossbowmen?

also +rep for all the advice. c:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

At 1k either 1 unit on the flank or 2 units in the centre.

Keep them next to one another. On a hill is preferable. Positioned here, they can keep flyers (typically unarmoured) off the back of your spearmen (ideally 2 big units of these - although one is acceptable at 1k). The amount of firepower they have will put off light cavalry and the like.
Or, two - 3 units on the flank is the ultimate guard against flankers. This will work in most games big or small. 

Shields are a matter of opinion. I usually say yes to shields and a musician. But I'd like to see what others say first.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Orochi said:


> At 1k either 1 unit on the flank or 2 units in the centre.
> 
> Keep them next to one another. On a hill is preferable. Positioned here, they can keep flyers (typically unarmoured) off the back of your spearmen (ideally 2 big units of these - although one is acceptable at 1k). The amount of firepower they have will put off light cavalry and the like.
> Or, two - 3 units on the flank is the ultimate guard against flankers. This will work in most games big or small.
> ...


What about a blob of 30 Crossbows with...say...2 groups of 15 Spearmen to stop flanks?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

No need. 10 gives you maximum flexibility and allows all models to shoot. 30 gives you a little more strength in combat but will rob some of your models from shooting and if anything half decent gets into combat with them they'll still lose... in which case you've lost 30 RXBs and not 10.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> No need. 10 gives you maximum flexibility and allows all models to shoot. 30 gives you a little more strength in combat but will rob some of your models from shooting and if anything half decent gets into combat with them they'll still lose... in which case you've lost 30 RXBs and not 10.


As far as combat is concerned, the list I've made (not for me, but for my stepdad who is just now starting) would utilize a War Hydra, which I suspect would distract from the blob of Crossbows. Would you suggest a group of 20, with the remainder of the models going toward the Spearmen?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

A Single War Hydra?

2 is the new white. 4 is the new black.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Orochi said:


> A Single War Hydra?
> 
> 2 is the new white. 4 is the new black.


Well, seeing as it's for a 1000pt army, only 1 hydra is possible and it will be plenty and will cause a lot of havoc.

As far as the RXBs go, I'd do 2 units of 10. At 1000 pts, you can probably leave the shields at home to save on some points. So right there you're looking at 1/5 of your points. The 2 units gives you plenty of flexibility. You can concentrate 40 shots on one unit or you can split and go after 2 separate units. And like you said, most people will be worried about the big nasty hydra lurking about.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

As for shields on RXB, I always take shields if I can. So often that RXB's take S3 and S4 shots and hits, such that the shield pays off or provides a parry save in combat. The shield parry save has saved my unit for a turn when charged or avoided a panic test when shot at (including magic missiles). If you are paying that many points per model, the shield pays off handsomely worth effectively 1.2 to 1.5 points per model in terms of taking an extra model instead of shields). 

By contrast, I find that shields almost never pay off for spearmen because you do not get a parry save and the probability of a shield paying off with saves times that points costs of spearmen does not work. Worth something like (.5 points per model in terms of probability of a save times points save as compared with just taking more spearmen). 

RXB's are superior to spearmen simply because they can move and shoot and pump out so many S3 shots with AP. In smaller units of 10 (at 1000 points) or 14 to 16 (at 2000 to 2500 points), they can hold up smaller skirmisher and fast cav units and earn their points worth. They can kill enough infantry and other models before they get into combat and then act as diverters, delaying troops to almost always be worthwhile. 

RXB units are less vulnerable to war machines (only two ranks and fewer models limits the odds of hitting the unit and the number of models hit by template weapons that scatter and limits the number of models hit by a cannonball or bolt). 

At 1000 points, the winds of magic favour a lvl 4 general if you can fit her in. A Supreme Sorceress with sac dagger will max out the winds of magic (especially with a lower 2D6 roll) and overwhelm most opposing armies with sac dagger and power of darkness. The spearmen for the sac dagger pay off, especially with the magic banner (std of discipline to boost general LD to 10). Thus, an army with a hydra, a lvl 4, RXB, spearmen, and maybe a master BSB would be quite effective, especially with lore of shadow (nerf their movement, WS, I and shooting with Miasma cast at the boosted level to slow down and reduce the hit rate of opposing models and mindrazor units to allow them to fight better, withering to reduce T to allow shooting and hits increase the wound rate,enfeeble to reduce S to reduce wounds suffered in combat, pit of shades to deal with lower I monsters and monstrous units). You could also consider modest black guard unit screened by RXB that then flee behind to BG when charged (BG are immune to psych) in such an army.

Dark Elves, however, are most effective at 2400 points and above due to the ability to run efficient core (one spearmen sac dagger unit, 2 RXB units, one unit of dark riders for bait and flee and march and shoot), two hydras (some will rightly complain hydras are undercosted), and a decent dreadlord with a lvl 2 with sac dagger and both having decent magic items for protection.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Orochi said:


> A Single War Hydra?
> 
> 2 is the new white. 4 is the new black.


Heehee.

So a tarpit of Spearmen, with a couple 10 man groups of RXB's?


----------



## ultor (Dec 6, 2010)

Well if its about performance at 1000 points, I will strongly suggest corsairs with frenzy banner and AHW. take 21 as 7*3 for 250ish points, a small bunker of 20 spearmen for the sorceress (lvl3 with dagger or 2 with tome using shadow) a hydra. (if you can fit drop a cauldron BSB for fun)

Crossbowmen are fine but not as effective as corsairs in that manner.

But if you are going for crossbowmen & spear setup take lore of fire instead for 1000pts (at higher levels go for shadow again ofc).


----------

